# Diablo ||| Gästepass gesucht! =)



## Sternenfrucht (22. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute,


Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass um schon mal in den Vorgenuss von Diablo 3 zu kommen, also eigentlich hätte ich Diablo 3 schon gekauft, aber naja Geld wächst nicht auf Bäumen. 

Falls ich dann mal einen Gästepass ergattern sollte, bietet sich doch direkt noch die Gelegenheit Mitspieler zu suchen, also.. wie siehts aus? Habt Ihr Lust? 

Naja, jedenfalls schon mal vielen Dank! 

Meine e-mail: oliver.becker4@web.de


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Oli :-)


----------

